# PulseAudio and bluetooth

## megaflow

Hi 

Not sure if this is the right place to post 

I have a probe with pulse and bluetooth

some time my system slow down under have load ( mostly wen playing world of warcraft ) 

after checking my system log . I find this entry 

 *Quote:*   

> Aug  1 00:44:22 0XN71K logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

 

first i expect my system got to hot (70/80c)

But the next entry show

 *Quote:*   

> Aug  1 00:44:57 0XN71K bluetoothd[1949]: Terminating
> 
> Aug  1 00:44:57 0XN71K bluetoothd[1949]: Endpoint unregistered: sender=:1.130 path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSource
> 
> Aug  1 00:44:57 0XN71K bluetoothd[1949]: Endpoint unregistered: sender=:1.130 path=/MediaEndpoint/HFPAG
> ...

 

so i shutdown /etc/ini.d/bluetooth , and my system return to normal (even the temp go down 50/60c)

im' not sure what is going on (Bug or some1 is trying to get in my system)

I remove bluetooth from rc bootup. and disable bluetooth flag from pluseaudio package

what can i do to fix this

My system is a 

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64) and unstabel arch(~amd64)

----------

## jpc22

unless you saw a shady guy in a car with a laptop around the block , visited shady websites or  unfortunately upset a hacker on WOW,

the problem is more likely from unstable packages pulled in by ~amd64. posting your make.conf would  help.

Did you  emerge world after you removed the bluetooth flag? if not, you should (assuming you want to get rid of bluetooth) 

#sudo emerge --keep-going -au -j4 --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world && sudo revdep-rebuild

otherwise i would try stable amd64 and manually unmasking any packages you need that requires unstable amd64.

right now you are  probably running a mostly unstable system,unless you are tester or dev it would be better to run a stable system with a few unstable packages if you require them. 

depending on the computer 80c might seem hot but still be in the max temperature operating range.  

ie: first time i emerged openoffice from source my laptop went to 85c, which got me a little scared so i went to check the operation temp range and found it was ok.

----------

